# Android Phones And Keyboards



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

Is anyone else here a fan of slide out keyboards?? Like the good ol' moto droids?? For me it's super critical, I just love the feel of being able to touch a tangible row of keys, it makes typing and texting more fun, that's why I have stayed with my first android phone and slide out phone the Droid 2, just waiting for android phone manufacturers to make more phones with keyboards, sadly very few do and it's quite a shame T^T anyone else feel the same??


----------

